# Broke my rear knuckle. Picture inside.



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

First off for anyone who doesn't know, I took the brute out yesterday to make sure my temps stayed down after my relocated radiator. All was good until I snapped my right rear knuckle coming out of a mud hole. It was dark by the time I got it back to the house to see how bad it was. 

Ok so after looking at it today in the sun light I'm kinda thinking a good weld might save me 150+ bux. Do yall think it will hold or not worth the attempt. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry it happened to you. Happens more then it should. I know of one guy that tried to weld it but its cast...and it just doesn't take to welding well....and it broke right a way.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

if ur a good welder its possible but id only use it till i could afford a new one then keep the welded one as a back up


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

like stated above. it is cast and it will be hard to make that weld hold up to any kind of abuse.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cast sux.
look at replacing with a teryx knuckle. identical and its actual hard *** steel.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

yea like they said cast aluminuim doesn't weld very well or hold up afterwards. Even if you heliarc it real good and get a good bead and penetration on it it will probally just break again right above the weld or right below it.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeh I didn't think about it being cast. That sucks. Thanks for the information though. The teryx knuckle sounds like the way to go unless they are hella expensive. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> cast sux.
> look at replacing with a teryx knuckle. identical and its actual hard *** steel.


Well I looked it up on dealercostparts and the teryx knuckle is 26 bux cheaper??? Maybe I'm looking at it wrong. Are you sure it is the same but steal? I looked up a 2008 teryx 750 if that matters. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Check out HondaEastToledo I have found it hard to beat there prices.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had one break in the same spot so i had a buddy weld it but first he said to sand blast it lightly then clean with rubbing alch.not sure what kind of weld he did but it held up for one summer then i got a new one and now its my spare. pm me if you want pics.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Whatever you do DO NOT throw away broken knuckle. It has gold ingrained in it. 

Naw just joking but seriously I need it to mock up some things for my next project so if you would let me know what you want for it then we can work something out


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Whatever you do DO NOT throw away broken knuckle. It has gold ingrained in it.
> 
> Naw just joking but seriously I need it to mock up some things for my next project so if you would let me know what you want for it then we can work something out


Gold??? Ok then say around 500$ shipped ? 

Lol where are you located. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Zip code 38769 
Rosedale, MS


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> Zip code 38769
> Rosedale, MS


Ok soon as I get it off ill see how much shipping is and just charge you shipping. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

I just replaced the bearings in my rear knuckles about 3months ago. Can they be pressed out and reused ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes!


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> yes!


Awesome saves me 50$ feel a little better. Now only if I can verify if teryx knuckle will fit and I can order. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

This is my fix from another thread...has held up ok so far...
A fix to hopefully mimimize the chances for future knuckle failure. 3/16 flat bar (1/8" would probably be enuff) to tuffin things up a bit. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I need to also mention that this was not a direct bolt up and go (what fun would that be!)..I had to cut a very slite notch in the front and back side of both the upper and lower a-arms so that the flat bar would fit flush. You can see the notch in the pics if you look close. The little slivers of metal on the floor in the second pic are what I removed. Also gotta have a nylon type washer between the knuckle and the flat bar (4 washers per side) so things still articulate ok.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

tx3kgtman said:


> Yeh I didn't think about it being cast. That sucks. Thanks for the information though. The teryx knuckle sounds like the way to go unless they are hella expensive.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Hey bud if your interested in putting a good used one back on it shoot me a PM, I was able to help somebody on here get a knuckle before and may be able to hook you up with one....


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Hey bud if your interested in putting a good used one back on it shoot me a PM, I was able to help somebody on here get a knuckle before and may be able to hook you up with one....


Thanks man. Currently I ordered a teryx knuckle from ebay for 50$ hoping it fits and they are supposed to be stronger. If this doesn't fit ill get with you and see if you can find me one. Thanks again. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

outskirtsdweller said:


> This is my fix from another thread...has held up ok so far...
> A fix to hopefully mimimize the chances for future knuckle failure. 3/16 flat bar (1/8" would probably be enuff) to tuffin things up a bit.
> Attached Thumbnails


Not a bad idea. Looks nice and clean to. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

outskirtsdweller said:


> This is my fix from another thread...has held up ok so far...
> A fix to hopefully mimimize the chances for future knuckle failure. 3/16 flat bar (1/8" would probably be enuff) to tuffin things up a bit.
> Attached Thumbnails


 
did you replace the bearings in the knuckle before you added the grease fittings? Nice!


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Also, I just bought new wheel bearings for my brute. So do the Teryx rear knuckles work for sure??? I was thinking I would just buy the teryx rear knuckles since I would have everything apart


Dose anyone know the part number by chance?


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Just removed the sleeves, drilled and tapped the top and bottom of each knuckle...cleaned the shavings out and reinstalled the sleeves


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen a broken one welded up and then add alum stock in the hollow area and weld it in. Both sides done on a 6" lifted brute with 32's and no problems yet.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

xtreme02gt said:


> Also, I just bought new wheel bearings for my brute. So do the Teryx rear knuckles work for sure??? I was thinking I would just buy the teryx rear knuckles since I would have everything apart
> 
> 
> Dose anyone know the part number by chance?


I'll let you know as soon as I get mine in if someone doesn't chime in first. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Uploaded the video of me breaking it. My YouTube name is tx3kgtman

I still don't see how it broke 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Got the teryx knuckle in today and they are not the same. Very close and the teryx one looks so much stronger but they don't match. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Will it hurt to use it or am I screwed for now. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Well guys its a no go. Bolted it up and the tires toed in pretty bad.


----------

